# Adopting a rescue puppy or young adult?



## gmen305 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a two year old female Lab/pointer mix who is very sweet, but also very skittish. We adopted her from the Humane Society when she was about 8 weeks old. She is very affectionate but startles easily and runs under the table when people come into the house whom she doesn't know, and she is particularly afraid of children. We have a chocolate lab who is almost 15 years old and she constantly wants to play with him but he doesn't want to be bothered, as he is arthritic and old! She is also jealous of him and gets between him and me whenever I try to pet him. She wants all of the attention but does not get aggressive in any way. Once our lab goes to doggie heaven, I want to adopt a German Shepherd rescue dog but am wondering if I should look for a puppy or a dog who is a year or two old, a male or female...We are empty nesters so it's just my wife and myself at home. Any thoughts? We welcome your opinion.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When rescuing you could very well end up with a young dog that acts like a puppy. Thats what happened to me. At one years old, he plays and plays and plays...


----------

